# Laptops in class?



## RandyCrust (21 Jun 2012)

I'm heading off to lovely Gagtown NB for my BMQ(land) and DP1 Arty next month.  Should I bring my laptop for notes and stuff or should I not bother if its not allowed in the class room.  Does anyone bring laptops to class/ course?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2012)

RandyCrust said:
			
		

> I'm heading off to lovely Gagtown NB for my BMQ(land) and DP1 Arty next month.  Should I bring my laptop for notes and stuff or should I not bother if its not allowed in the class room.  Does anyone bring laptops to class/ course?



There should be no need for you to bring a laptop to any of your classes.  You will be provided with a pen, pencil and notebooks.  If there ever is a requirement for you to have a laptop in any course, DND will provide it.  In fact, for some Trades the bringing of any "electronic device; laptop, cell phone, memory stick, camera, etc. is absolutely forbiden.  BMQ (L) and DP1 Arty don't quite fall into those categories, but, again, there is no requirement for you to bring a laptop.........other than your enjoyment in the shack.


----------



## brihard (21 Jun 2012)

You will definitely want one for your off time (such as it is- mostly weekends). Don't expect to need or have it in class. However on weekends there are a few places easy enough to get to that have free wifi, and you'll want something to watch movies on.


----------



## Str1k3r (17 Jul 2012)

Having gone through BMQ(L) and DP1 Arty you won't even be allowed to mention the fact that you own a laptop. Electronics in class of any sort other than what's provided (Which is none) are strictly forbidden! And unless the course has changed, I wouldn't expect any free time on the weekends to pull out your laptop and watch a movie. Good luck on course it's a rewarding career! UBIQUE!


----------

